# UB, RBS, Triton Credit Services & Green & co solicitors



## cearnog (5 May 2010)

Has anyone had dealings with Triton? 

They are a registered company of Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS). 

They offered me a 40% reduction on my Ulster Bank loan after 8 months of harassment. I came up with the cash after selling my car and squeezing every penny out of my business over the course of 3 tough months. I then requested our agreement in writing before transferring the money. They wanted an immediate gratuity payment of €1,700 euro before sending the agreement. I refused and they said they would send the agreement. Instead i recieved a solicitors letter from fictional solicitors "Green & co" demanding full payment of my credit card debt to Triton as i also have an UB credit card. 

I contacted Triton and told them that I could only pay one at the moment and they demanded both and refused to internally communicate between each other so that we could come to an agreement. They refused.

I begged the debt collector on the phone to help me out. Three times I repeated "I want to transfer €14,900 to you today, can you help me by internally communicating with your colleague?'. She refused three times and then I told her that i was recording the conversation and she hung up.

Her colleague on the credit card side also hung up when I put the proposal to her.

The letter offering me the agreement eventually arrived on May 4th after being mysteriously lost in the post for a month. The letter dated the 6th of April gave me 2 weeks to transfer the €14,900. In the same days post was another letter informing me that I missed the deadline and i now had to immediately pay the full amount.

Green and co solicitors with the address given by them is not registered with the law society in Ireland or England. The address given is a vacant office with a forwarding address to Triton credit services.

I tried to obtain a contact number for Green & co and Triton would not give it out and so I sent a letter to Green & co and got a reply from Triton telling me not to contact the solicitors.

ApparentlyGreen and co is also a registered name of bank of Scotland.

It is illegal to impersonate a solicitor in the Irish state so why can bank of Scotland do it.


----------



## Darais (7 May 2010)

I had been dealing with Triton also in relation to a UB credit card. Found them awful to deal with. My account had been transferred to them in error in February and I still haven't received anything to confirm its been transferred back to UB. BUt the strange thing is that while I was ringing back and forth from one to another, they are actually linked and one girl I spoke with in UB confirmed that Triton are merely just another 'section' of UB. But yet they can't consult or won't consult with one another. Very intimidating crowd.


----------



## Wishes (8 May 2010)

I haven't but a family member has.  All I can say on the matter is the phone calls were insistent.  The matter also involved payments on a car loan that could no longer be met.  Strangely the telephone calls and letters stopped and the car was never repossessed.  That is almost two years ago now.  No more payments were looked for and the situation just withered away; very odd to say the least.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 May 2010)

If the facts are, as you describe them, you have a few options. 

1) Register a complaint with the Ombudsman immediately. If they take legal action, the Ombudsman, will not get involved in your complaint. 
2) Draw the attention of Green & Co to the Law Society. I suspect that what they are doing is probably ok. It's probably a name used by employees of Ulster Bank who are actually solicitors. 

Every letter from a business must indicate who the legal entity is behind the business name. So it should be something like: Partners:  Brendan Burgess and John Burgess. If you don't know who they are, I am not sure who looks after it. Take it up with the Registrar of Business Names. 

If there are persistent breaches by Ulster Bank, you should also report them to the Financial Regulator. They may investigate it. You won't benefit from this investigation, but the FR may tell them to comply with the law if they are not doing so.


----------



## cearnog (9 May 2010)

Thanks Brendan.Im sure what they are doing is within the law but surely it is pushing the boundaries of legality so that they can intimidate. They dont have any fax,phone or e mail contact details on the letter and the address is not an active office, from what i can gather from british forums on the same subject.
Thanks Darias. You would want to check up on where your account is now because after Triton,your account will be transferred to some another RBS company in scotland ,whose name i cannot find at the moment. I had to contact them this week and explain myself all over again just like i had to do with Triton on a weekly basis.


----------



## cearnog (18 May 2010)

Triton credit services have now sent another letter and they are demanding full payment or else there will be legal action that
COULD lead to my house being repossessed.  I didnt secure this loan against my house so can they repossess.


----------



## laughter189 (19 May 2010)

Similar letter received here - Green & Co / Triton are looking for € 2800  credit card amount .
They are giving a final opportunity to pay before commencing proceedings .

Don't know what to do .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 May 2010)

cearnog said:


> Triton credit services have now sent another letter and they are demanding full payment or else there will be legal action that
> COULD lead to my house being repossessed.  I didnt secure this loan against my house so can they repossess.



If a bank gets a judgment against you for a debt, they can then get a judgment mortgage and register it against any property you own. 

They would then have to go to court to get a possession order but a judge would be very unlikely to grant it. In reality, the judgement will just sit there, but if you sell your home, it will have to be paid first.

Brendan


----------



## Sunny (20 May 2010)

Very very unlikely that any judge would grant a repossession order on the back of unsecured debt especially when you are obviously making attempts to deal with the debt so don't worry about that. Do what Brendan says. Contact the Ombudsman and the Financial Regulator detailing all the letters and phone calls (dates and times etc would be handy). 
Might be worth considering getting a letter sent from your own solictor asking for the harassment to stop. The worst they can do is take you to court looking for a judgement. As long as you are addressing the debt and haven't buried your head in the sand and it sounds like you haven't, you have nothing to fear about this. The judge will more than likely take a reasonable view on the case.


----------



## csirl (20 May 2010)

[broken link removed]

Have a read through this document and see if there is anything they are breaching.

Though, if it were me, I'd be inclined to make a complaint to the Law Society straight away concerning all the points you've raised i.e. empty office, not responding, deception as to who they are, the "Green" in Green and Co is not a registered solicitor, it appears that UB staff are issuing letters that give the impression that they are a firm of solicitors etc. etc. and see what you get out of it. Chances are some of the charges will stick.


----------



## Moral Ethos (20 May 2010)

> it appears that UB staff are issuing letters that give the impression  that they are a firm of solicitors


That is a criminal offence straight off if the persons issuing the letters are not actual solicitors.

What address does Green and Co give on its letters? You are 100% sure they are spelt GREEN and not GREENE?


----------



## redbhoy (20 May 2010)

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1997/en/act/pub/0026/sec0011.html#sec11

*Non-Fatal Offences Against the Person Act, 1997
**11.*—(1)  A person who makes any demand for payment of a debt shall be guilty of  an offence if—

 (_a_) the demands by  reason of their frequency are calculated to subject the debtor or a  member of the family of the debtor to alarm, distress or humiliation, or

 (_b_) the person  falsely represents that criminal proceedings lie for non-payment of the  debt, or

 (_c_) the person  falsely represents that he or she is authorised in some official  capacity to enforce payment, or

 (_d_) the person  utters a document falsely represented to have an official character.

 (2) A person guilty of an offence under this section  shall be liable on summary conviction to a fine not exceeding £1,500.


----------



## Moral Ethos (20 May 2010)

It is extremely hard to get the Gardaí to take any action against a bank etc under that section.


----------



## ajapale (20 May 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> It is extremely hard to get the Gardaí to take any action against a bank etc under that section.




I have posed that generic question in this thread: Non-Fatal Offences Against the Person Act,  1997: Difficult to get the Guards to act?


----------



## laughter189 (20 May 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> That is a criminal offence straight off if the persons issuing the letters are not actual solicitors.
> 
> What address does Green and Co give on its letters? You are 100% sure they are spelt GREEN and not GREENE?


 
This is on the letter 

Green & Co Solicitors 
Kendal Court 
Ironmasters Way
Telford 
TF3 4DT 

Principal : J.A.M Green L.L.B ( Hons ) 
This firm is the practising name of solicitors employed by the Royal Bank of Scotland


----------



## Moral Ethos (20 May 2010)

http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/general-debt-issues/131445-co-solicitors-who-they.html

A very good read there.

Should RBS not be using Irish based solicitors? The law society may be interested in their practices.


> Principal : J.A.M Green L.L.B ( Hons )


There is no such person registered as a solicitor in either Ireland or the UK.


----------



## cearnog (19 Oct 2010)

Hi Lads
Thanks for the comments. I will update ye on the latest.
I have recieved a letter now requesting that i offer a voluntary judgement on my mortgage to save legal fees.
I will be damned if i voluntarily discharge some of my property to a company 84% owned by the british government. 
What can i gain from fighting this in court.
What can i lose from fighting this in court
Am i allowed have my say in court.
They refused to give me my settlement agreement in writing so i paid off other debts.
Will the judge see in my favour.
Can Anyone answer these questions


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Oct 2010)

cearnog said:


> I will be damned if i voluntarily discharge some of my property to a company 84% owned by the british government.



I would say that you have a great chance in court. I am sure that the judge will share your view that debts owing to the Sasanach are not real debts. 

Brendan


----------



## cearnog (21 May 2011)

thanks for sarcasm brendan but understandable considering my last rant..
i am fighting this debt in court, on the basis that the verbal contract that i made with triton overrides the written contract on my loan and triton then broke the contract.
ulster banks defence will be that triton had no authority to make the verbal contract, in which case they will be admitting to..........Non-Fatal Offences Against the Person Act, 1997
11.—(1) A person who makes any demand for payment of a debt shall be guilty of an offence if—" (c) the person falsely represents that he or she is authorised in some official capacity to enforce payment" as posted by redbhoy.
i have requested the recordings of the verbal contract and the breaking of the verbal contract as  under the freedom of information act........
does any solicitor out there have an opinion on this


----------



## ajapale (21 May 2011)

cearnog said:


> i am fighting this debt in court



Have you engaged a competent solicitor?


----------



## Time (21 May 2011)

The Freedom of information act does not apply to banks. They will be rolling in the aisles when they read that. 

Maybe you should try asking them under Section 4 Data Protection Act 1988. Send them the fee of €6.35 with your request.


----------

